# how long to meet my goal? (pics)



## readyformore (Apr 8, 2009)

alright well i started off last year at about 270 or so and dropped down to 180 in about 7-8 months, ive been at 180-190 for about 6 months now and one of the reason's i dropped weight was so that i could get a six pack! ha well as you can see i definitely dont have one... i guess you can maybe see the shape of it? yeah? dident think so =P haha my height is ~6'3-6'4, my bench is at about 225 right now (down from 300 when i was 270 =(!!!) im starting to work out again like i used to since i dont really have much to do.. how much weight do you guys/girl's think i need to lose? also how long do you think it'll take for me to get one if i try REALLY hard at it aka eating right and exercising as much as i should?















YEAH IM HAIRY!! SO WHAT!! lolll and also i have a goal of getting a cut look



ps. my waist size is 34 inches and dont think im flexing there!!!!!!! haha


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 8, 2009)

Whats your diet look like?


----------



## StuckInBako (Apr 9, 2009)

Well rooting for a loser team like the raiders isn't go to help you...sorry but i couldn't help myself


----------



## readyformore (Apr 9, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> Whats your diet look like?



about 1.5k to 2.5k calories a day max eating stuff like meat and what not and taking that nitro-tech stuff lol

lol and as u can see in the pics... i can see my ribs...


----------



## T_man (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow you can bench 300?? Thats alot.

Well a detailed weight lifting & exercise routine, diet macros, supplements & a "target" picture would make it a whole lot easier to give an estimate of how long it will take for you to achieve the look. Also we just cant predict how intense your workouts are and how much you burn and how you respond to different exercises so it may not be accurate. Just to let you know


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 9, 2009)

readyformore said:


> about 1.5k to 2.5k calories a day max eating stuff like meat and what not and taking that nitro-tech stuff lol
> 
> lol and as u can see in the pics... i can see my ribs...



A reply like that goes well to explain your current condition.


----------



## readyformore (Apr 9, 2009)

T_man said:


> Wow you can bench 300?? Thats alot.
> 
> Well a detailed weight lifting & exercise routine, diet macros, supplements & a "target" picture would make it a whole lot easier to give an estimate of how long it will take for you to achieve the look. Also we just cant predict how intense your workouts are and how much you burn and how you respond to different exercises so it may not be accurate. Just to let you know



well i used to bench 300 but now its 225... i lost like 90 pounds and dident workout but only lost like 75 pounds on my 1 rep max haha i dunno i think benching 45 pounds over my weight is pretty good for not working out, dont u? hah and i dont want some like super abs im just talking about some abs that you can see just like basically asking how long for me to be able to see the definition of my abs.. i could loose like 15-20 pounds in a month easy, is that what i would need to do?


----------



## readyformore (Apr 9, 2009)

i guess something like this, like just to where you can see them

http://cm1.theinsider.com/media/0/91/74/olympics_2008_abs.0.0.0x0.432x341.jpeg


----------



## Perdido (Apr 9, 2009)

Dropped 90 lbs in 6 months?
Looks like you've lost allot of muscle doing it that way.


----------



## readyformore (Apr 9, 2009)

rahaas said:


> Dropped 90 lbs in 6 months?
> Looks like you've lost allot of muscle doing it that way.



ehh well it was more or less 70 pounds then 20 in the next 2 months...  and yeah of course i did i was benching 300 and now im benching 225 but i feel ALOT better and i can do 1 arm chin-ups! like 5 of them haha


----------



## readyformore (Apr 9, 2009)

so anyone have a guesstimate on how long it'll take? would it be longer than like 5 months to have just visible abs?


----------



## PainandGain (Apr 9, 2009)

readyformore said:


> so anyone have a guesstimate on how long it'll take? would it be longer than like 5 months to have just visible abs?



No.
You only need to drop another 3-4 percent.
So in 3 months you could probably do that with an intelligent diet.


----------



## readyformore (Apr 9, 2009)

my current body fat percentage is at about 12-13% as high as 14 tops how low does it need to be? also how much weight do you think i should lose?


----------



## Built (Apr 9, 2009)

Please read the link in my sig and report back with the required info. At the very least, you need to get your eating worked out.


----------



## readyformore (Apr 9, 2009)

Built said:


> Please read the link in my sig and report back with the required info. At the very least, you need to get your eating worked out.



well i couldent say the exact amount of my intake because it changes everyday, i dont really have a budget to buy foods i just have what i can get, i take one a day men's vitamins but i could only give a average of calories, which is about 1.5k-2.5k. 
my workout is usually riding a stationary bike for 20 mins, arm curl's (5sets of 10 each arm with 25 pounds each arm) push-up's or bench press, whatever i feel like more..(4x10 with 145 pounds or 25 pound weight on my back and 4x10)
i dont really have much to workout with... im starting to do elevated ab crunches (not sure the exact name but i hang off and bring my legs up and my upper body up at the same time) i also do shoulder shrugs(5x10 with 125 pounds) hope this helps...


----------



## Built (Apr 9, 2009)

readyformore said:


> also how long do you think it'll take for me to get one if i try REALLY hard at it aka eating right and exercising as much as i should?



This depends on when you clean up this part:



readyformore said:


> well i couldent say the exact amount of my intake because it changes everyday, i dont really have a budget to buy foods i just have what i can get, i take one a day men's vitamins but i could only give a average of calories, which is about 1.5k-2.5k.
> my workout is usually riding a stationary bike for 20 mins, arm curl's (5sets of 10 each arm with 25 pounds each arm) push-up's or bench press, whatever i feel like more..(4x10 with 145 pounds or 25 pound weight on my back and 4x10)
> i dont really have much to workout with... im starting to do elevated ab crunches (not sure the exact name but i hang off and bring my legs up and my upper body up at the same time) i also do shoulder shrugs(5x10 with 125 pounds) hope this helps...



Using your current dietary strategy of "whatever's convenient" and your current training of "beach muscles crossed with cardio bunny", you will never, ever get to your goal. 

Which part are you willing to change first, your diet or your training?


----------



## readyformore (Apr 9, 2009)

Built said:


> This depends on when you clean up this part:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



training... lol i dont have the money to change my diet really so yeah... 


cardio bunny LOL!!! hahahahahahh

i can eat better than i do now, as in more healthier... but not stick to eating only certain things you know?


----------



## Built (Apr 9, 2009)

readyformore said:


> training... lol i dont have the money to change my diet really so yeah...
> 
> 
> cardio bunny LOL!!! hahahahahahh
> ...



Oh sure. You can eat anything you like and train any way you want - you don't have to stick to any one diet or training programme. 

Your body won't improve though. Just so you know.


----------



## readyformore (Apr 9, 2009)

well i dunno... i have good genetics... i was eating whatever i wanted and was going up in bench press so much without hardly working out... i was benching 300 and worked out at most once a week, not even a good workout... lets just say i lose 15-20 pounds working out, how long would it take to achieve my goal?


----------



## Built (Apr 9, 2009)

readyformore said:


> well i dunno... i have good genetics... i was eating whatever i wanted and was going up in bench press so much without hardly working out... i was benching 300 and worked out at most once a week, not even a good workout... lets just say i lose 15-20 pounds working out, how long would it take to achieve my goal?





Built said:


> Oh sure. You can eat anything you like and train any way you want - you don't have to stick to any one diet or training programme.
> 
> Your body won't improve though. Just so you know.



I already answered you. Never.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 10, 2009)

What this thread should have been titled:

Is there an easy way that I can look ripped quickly without having to make any sacrifices or work out very much???


NO.... we'd all by shredded if this was possible.


----------



## readyformore (Apr 10, 2009)

sendit08 said:


> What this thread should have been titled:
> 
> Is there an easy way that I can look ripped quickly without having to make any sacrifices or work out very much???
> 
> ...



well, for one, i cant eat all fatty food's and stuff like that... i have whats called G.E.R.D (Gastroesophageal reflux disease) and i cant eat anything that gives me heartburn.... so im not stuffing my face with some fat foods...

im not just working out you know one day here one day there maybe skip a week... no each muscle every other day (except legs, i was just waiting for it to stop raining to do all my other workouts... which today was the last day for it to rain.. so im doing full body workouts again starting tommorow)

so im not trying to look ripped without having to make sacrifices... believe me i cant even drink a soda without feeling like/ actually throwing up due to gerd... if i eat 3-4 hours b4 bed, ill wake up after about 2 hours and will have to sit up or run to the bathroom and throw up.. if i eat some fast food, ill have bad heartburn for the hole day.... im not saying im eating fatty food's.. i have to sacrifice alot with eating.. i wish i could just go out with the guys and eat some fast food or a good fat greasy steak with bbq sauce... but i cant.... literally...


----------



## Perdido (Apr 10, 2009)

Making up excuses won't get you any closer to your goals either, it just pisses people off that take time to help.

There's plenty of creative ways to put together a half decent workout and nutrition plan working with what you've got.

Only thing holding you back is your lack of determination to overcome the obstacles you make up for yourself.


----------



## highpockets (Apr 10, 2009)

readyformore, I've read a lot about how much you bench in this thread. Now I'm not throwing you under the bus, only trying to help since that's why you're here. Listen to the responders here very closely, they know what they are talking about!

Personally, I would like for you to think more about big lifts. I haven't seen any mention of Squats or Deads. Do you work out at home or a gym? Secondly, you must get something down in writing as to your workout, otherwise you will skip around the gym, wandering aimlessly and ultimately wasting your time.

Do the same with your diet. Go to fitday.com and figure out your maintenance level and learn about the foods that you do eat. Basically go to Builts blog or the stickies and read, read, read!!!

I get really tired of some of the younger people at our gym always talking or asking each other how much they bench. Like that is any measure of someone's fitness level. You should see some of the looks I get at the gym when I perform some of the lifts that I do. You would think I'm an alien when I'm deadlifting!!

Hope this helps and good luck. Now go READ!


----------



## T_man (Apr 10, 2009)

readyformore said:


> well i couldent say the exact amount of my intake because it changes everyday, i dont really have a budget to buy foods i just have what i can get, i take one a day men's vitamins but i could only give a average of calories, which is about 1.5k-2.5k.
> my workout is usually riding a stationary bike for 20 mins, arm curl's (5sets of 10 each arm with 25 pounds each arm) push-up's or bench press, whatever i feel like more..(4x10 with 145 pounds or 25 pound weight on my back and 4x10)
> i dont really have much to workout with... im starting to do elevated ab crunches (not sure the exact name but i hang off and bring my legs up and my upper body up at the same time) i also do shoulder shrugs(5x10 with 125 pounds) hope this helps...



Damn bro that's a bad workout. It doesn't need a clean, it just needs scrapping. Is that all you do?? curls, push ups, shrugs and crunches??

I dont see how you can achieve your desired look without joining a gym. Home workouts without gym equipment will not be sufficient to stimulate enough muscle growth for that look.

You also need to get off that bike and do proper fat burning workouts rather than calorie burning workouts.


----------



## Perdido (Apr 10, 2009)

T_man said:


> I dont see how you can achieve your desired look without joining a gym. Home workouts without gym equipment will not be sufficient to stimulate enough muscle growth for that look.



Plenty of people workout at home on this forum and get good results. Sure it may not be the best option for all but it is still a decent way to train.


----------



## readyformore (Apr 10, 2009)

well all's i have to workout with are 2 25 pound dumbbells, a curl bar, a bench with about ~300 pounds (i can do dead lifts, and thats one of the workouts im starting today, since it stopped raining) a place to do pull up's/chin up's, a ab lounge (lol i dont use it though 100 reps to feel anything? no thank you...) and the stationary bike.. i cant really afford to go to the gym, it costs 400-500 a year and without a job... yeah... ha


----------



## Built (Apr 10, 2009)

You've got plenty of equipment to train well. A couple of options for you for legs - single-leg squats (back leg up on the bench, behind you), walking lunges, lumberjack squats, sissy squats, pistols. 

You can also do cleans, clean and press, snatch, high pulls... 

Also bent over rows, Pendlay rows, t-bars.

Oh, and in the same spot as the t-bars, try olympic bar corner press for delts. 

Clean up your diet.


----------



## T_man (Apr 10, 2009)

rahaas said:


> Plenty of people workout at home on this forum and get good results. Sure it may not be the best option for all but it is still a decent way to train.



Yea I said home workouts without gym equipment. If you have gym equipment it's fine. See I said that because he said he didn't have much equipment and I assumed that to be like 2 20kg dumbells or something but now that he's listed them after my post they seem alright.


----------



## Built (Apr 10, 2009)

I got that from him too, T-man. He made it sound like he had nothing but a thigh-master at home!


----------



## T_man (Apr 10, 2009)

whew glad someone can see where I'm coming from


----------



## Yanick (Apr 10, 2009)

GERD is not a reason to not be able to watch your diet. Take your Nexium or Prevacid and clean up your diet. No one on here eats fast food as a regular part of dieting. GERD is tricky in that you actually want to quicken gastric emptying, so things like fiber and fat are tough to get but you can do it with smaller frequent meals. Get your protein in and avoid the foods that cause you heartburn.

Saying you have GERD is not an excuse to not being able to track your calories. 1,500-2,500 kcal/day is a huge jump. at 1500 i'm starving, at 2500 i'm slowly losing weight. You are being lazy and using your GERD as an excuse, portion/calorie control, proper food selection, smaller frequent meals, unprocessed/bland foods are recommendations for both bodybuilding type diets and GERD diets. So quit making excuses with your BS dx's and get to work or just admit that you are lazy so we don't waste our time trying to help you.

Another thing big shot. You don't have good genetics. You are skinny fat, you don't have an oz of muscle on you, you probably still jiggle and you look like you can blow away in a stiff wind. I also doubt you can do a full rep with the weight that you claim. It possible but unlikely in my opinion.

When you're ready to listen to the advice of people who have been doing this for years/decades, get paid to do this, or just plain know more about this than you...You let us know. Enough with your bullshit excuses, GERD is NO excuse, clean food is cheap as shit and there's a guy on here who lifts with nothing more than a pair of DB's, a medicine ball, some straps and his body.


----------



## readyformore (Apr 10, 2009)

Built said:


> You've got plenty of equipment to train well. A couple of options for you for legs - single-leg squats (back leg up on the bench, behind you), walking lunges, lumberjack squats, sissy squats, pistols.
> 
> You can also do cleans, clean and press, snatch, high pulls...
> 
> ...



alright, yeah thanks ill start doing these, can you give me a idea on how i should do them, as in what exercise's on what days?

ill tell you what i eat today, so far, a small bowl of cereal (honey nut cheerios)


----------



## readyformore (Apr 10, 2009)

Yanick said:


> Another thing big shot. You don't have good genetics. You are skinny fat, you don't have an oz of muscle on you, you probably still jiggle and you look like you can blow away in a stiff wind. I also doubt you can do a full rep with the weight that you claim. It possible but unlikely in my opinion.



its highly possible that i can do that... i dont understand how not.. and your looking at my pics acting as if im flexing or something?


----------



## Perdido (Apr 10, 2009)

I stand corrected then. I sometimes forget not everyone has a huge barn out back loaded with heavy stuff I can pick up and sit down in a multitude of ways.


----------



## readyformore (Apr 10, 2009)

okay, today ive ate a small bowl of honey nut cheerios, a 6inch roast beef sandwich and a hot dog, probably will eat once more but i dont know because i think i ate to much...


----------



## T_man (Apr 10, 2009)

readyformore said:


> okay, today ive ate a small bowl of honey nut cheerios, a 6inch roast beef sandwich and a hot dog, probably will eat once more but i dont know because i think i ate to much...



Are you taking the piss??


----------



## readyformore (Apr 11, 2009)

T_man said:


> Are you taking the piss??



umm, i dont understand what that means? haha and i ended up eating more later on... i got another 6 inch sub =D


----------



## Built (Apr 11, 2009)

I grow weary of this thread. readyformore, I've had enough. Read the advice you've been given and read the stickies.


----------

